# recommend a KL4 mod



## cruisemissile (Jan 9, 2009)

anyone recommend a good KL4 mod that won't break the bank?
I don't want to do it myself.
any stories or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## chaoss (Jan 12, 2009)

Let's bump this as i too have the same questions/needs.
Any info on this would be great.

I have done a search and frankly the info was a little overwhelming .


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 13, 2009)

The P7 and MC-E work well for an upgrade.

Heres a KL4 with a P7 I did a while back.
I have done about 5 KL4-P7 mods with great results.
The P7 gives more of a hot-spot with flood. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/205320

I also have done 3 KL4's with Cree MC-E's
The beam is more floody with not as much hot-spot as the P7. 
The MC-E is very much brighter than the stock LUX V.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/218856


----------



## zx7dave (Jan 13, 2009)

+1 on the MC-E...might do a search on the Milky Roomsweeper...


----------



## chaoss (Jan 13, 2009)

Gentlemen, thank you for posting this info.
DaFABRICATA, your work looks good.
Would i be crazy in wanting something a little less hot-rodish, say maybe a SSC P4 that would run on primaries?
What i'm trying to say is that i like my L4 but i would like to update it to a more modern LED with a Novatac 120 type of tint while retaining decent runtimes and good thermal management.

Thanks in advance for any follow up.


----------



## cruisemissile (Jan 14, 2009)

chaoss said:


> Gentlemen, thank you for posting this info.
> DaFABRICATA, your work looks good.
> Would i be crazy in wanting something a little less hot-rodish, say maybe a SSC P4 that would run on primaries?
> What i'm trying to say is that i like my L4 but i would like to update it to a more modern LED with a Novatac 120 type of tint while retaining decent runtimes and good thermal management.
> ...


 
ditto on respect for Dafabricata, nice work.
I also wouldn't mind something with decent runtimes.


----------



## foxtrot824 (Feb 23, 2009)

I recently picked up a P7 KL4 and I love it. It's deceivingly bright, the light just keeps on going when you shine it far away. :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisemissile (Feb 23, 2009)

foxtrot824 said:


> I recently picked up a P7 KL4 and I love it. It's deceivingly bright, the light just keeps on going when you shine it far away. :thumbsup:


 
where did you get it?


----------



## Xcel (Feb 27, 2010)

chaoss said:


> ...retaining decent runtimes and good thermal management....



I'm in the same boat. I have one of the first L4s and wouldn't mind getting it upgraded. Either get more runtime and a cleaner flood or super bright white light with the same runtime.


----------



## rikvee (Mar 18, 2010)

I love the warm & very even flood from the Zebralight H501W, it also doesn't have to be any brighter than that for me (80 Lumens).
Anyone with any suggestions on_ who_ could best modify my KL4 to do that, and what the runtime would be on one R123 Li-Ion battery?
What would be a fair price for a mod like that?


----------

